# 5.4 Acres, 3BR/2ba, Mid-TN



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Our growing family of 5 have outgrown our "starter" home. I'm looking to move us to a larger house. We've got a 5-BR in mind. So, we're listing our current one here soon. It's not on the market yet, but will be officially for sale shortly.

Home Features:
3 Bedroom, 2 Full Bath
1,600+ square feet
Kitchen/Dining/Living/Sun rooms
Sun room makes good mud room (there's a door and it's a few steps below the main level)
Stainless steel kitchen appliances and washer/dryer included
Brand new standing-seam metal roof (can be easily modified for rainwater collection)
Covered front porch
Back deck
City water, electric
Lagoon septic system (recently pumped and lines upgraded)
Crawlspace with lots of headroom
Wired for full security system
Built in 1992

Property features:
USDA loan (rural development) eligible
5.44 acres
Orchard planted 2 years ago
Big metal storage shed
Carport for parking or covered hay storage
Partial privacy fences near house
Fenced animal stalls with roof
Partially fenced, partially shaded pastures
"Wet weather" creek
2 wells dug (we've never installed a pump or had the water tested)
~1/2 acre garden in full sun, pre-tilled and fertilized (could be turned to pasture easily)
Second garden spot next to orchard and well, pre-dug and lined with retaining logs
Deer and wild turkey roam the area periodically - good hunting spots
Good neighborhood, on a quiet street, with only one neighbor visible (who are very nice and keep lots of chickens)
Taxes less than $1k/year
Less than an hour from Nashville
~20 minutes from Murfreesboro (Lowe's, Target, Wal-mart, etc.)
~35 minutes to Franklin/Cool Springs
Secluded, off the highway

PM me if interested. I don't have pics yet. Will post the official listing with pics when it's up. Priced to move, and will listen to any offer in which we don't lose money.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I will be watching for more info. Have a family member who is looking to locate to that area. They will be looking at property in the area this coming weekend.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have decided to price it around 179,000 with a realtor. Will put on the market in January. Obviously, private sale would be much less. PM me if interested, and/or if you want pics. Animals (sheep, Jersey heifer, AG hogs, chickens with coop) negotiable.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I am just curious but if you have a family of 5 but wanting a 5 bedroom does that mean the wife gets her own too? LOL! (says a woman with 8 children living in a "starter home")


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

How far out of Nashville are you? I have a friend that has looked but not found anything in our area but definitely doesn't want to be near a large city.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

LittleRedHen said:


> I am just curious but if you have a family of 5 but wanting a 5 bedroom does that mean the wife gets her own too? LOL! (says a woman with 8 children living in a "starter home")


LOL! Not quite. One is an office, since I work FT from home. I'm currently in the dining room. :/



Mike CHS said:


> How far out of Nashville are you? I have a friend that has looked but not found anything in our area but definitely doesn't want to be near a large city.


The town is Rockvale. It is definitely not near a large city.

We can get to downtown Nashville, Broadway at the river, in about 45 minutes taking I-24. Google says it's 38.8 miles.
Murfreesboro is ~20-25 (depending on stoplights and which part of Murf).
Franklin/Cool Springs, where I used to work, is about 35 minutes.
Eagleville is 10-15.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Update: I will be listing this property on the MLS later this week at $174,900 - unless I get a private offer, in which case it'll go down into the lower 160's, since i won;t be paying realtor fees.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, here she is:

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/11031-S-Windrow-Rd_Rockvale_TN_37153_M79938-01678?row=1

The rest of the pictures will be updated soon.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow. House went on the market Tuesday PM. Had 3 showings yesterday, and one each today through Saturday. Holy &%(&^, I didn't expect THIS level of crazy.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

sounds good, hopefully that results in a sale


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

LoonyK said:


> sounds good, hopefully that results in a sale


And yesterday, it did. Got $100 above list with no seller concession. We had 2 of the 3 people from the showings Tuesday make offers. 48 hours later, we have a closing date set!

Now, to figure out which way is up..... :stars:


----------

